# Allroad Model !?, and Police Issue Allroad pictures.



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Some fun stuff this morning
Where do I get one of these!!!
















And this is just so cool. 6SPD manual no less!















.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Allroad Model !?, and Police Issue Allroad pictures. (G60 Carat)*

The dealer.


_Quote, originally posted by *G60 Carat* »_Some fun stuff this morning
Where do I get one of these!!!


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Allroad Model !?, and Police Issue Allroad pictures. (eurocars)*

awesome! allroad paraphenalia! (sp)
thanks for sharing.








i want this steering wheel:








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

isn't that just the Regular A6 wheel? I thought my buddies A6 wheel was like that? It doesn't have the thumb shift, and I can't remember if his had radio controls or not?


----------



## ErockBar1 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*

I like the pull out desk top from the glove box,


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (ErockBar1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ErockBar1* »_I like the pull out desk top from the glove box,


Me too. It'd be real nice for/while running VAG data.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60 Carat* »_isn't that just the Regular A6 wheel? I thought my buddies A6 wheel was like that? It doesn't have the thumb shift, and I can't remember if his had radio controls or not?

yeah i spoke too soon... i prefer the S version of that wheel with the shift buttons on the spokes. basically a 3-spoke version of my wheel would be perfect. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
i changed out my radio so i lost the radio controls on the steering wheel.... 3-spokes are just more comfortable as steering wheels to me.


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_
yeah i spoke too soon... i prefer the S version of that wheel with the shift buttons on the spokes. basically a 3-spoke version of my wheel would be perfect. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
i changed out my radio so i lost the radio controls on the steering wheel.... 3-spokes are just more comfortable as steering wheels to me.









2nd that. 3 spokes are where its at. Tiptronic controls are kinda nice, but id be more than willing to sacrafice them in favor of a 3 spoke.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

The Tip controls would be/could be nice on the steering wheel. But Jesus did Audi **** the bed on that design. I was trying to use them the other day, and I can't figure out whou thought that was a good idea.
They shouldn't be rocker switches in the first place. Just push in, and the left side should be down shift, right side up shift. Overall though, I mostly just wish my car was a Manual


----------

